# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  String mit Sonderzeichen Zusammensetzen

## pin lui

Hallo,

ich bin hier fast am verzweifeln  :Smilie: 
Ich muss in einer zelle einen JSON Code Generieren.
das sieht z.b. so aus: *{  "Hersteller":"XXX" , "Typ":"60/40"  }* 


Dieser Code sollte nun JSONString Variable hinzugefügt werden, logischerweise mit den Beiden Variablen Hersteller und Typ, die ich schon zugewiesen habe.
wie sollte nun die zuweisung für JSONString  aussehen? Ich bekomme das Wirrwar mit den " nicht hin.

Ich poste einfach mal alles was ich habe.

[spoiler]


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


[/spoiler]

----------


## pin lui

komisch irgendwie kann ich meinen beitrag nicht editieren den code habe ich so:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## HaHoBe

Hallo, pin lui,

wie groß schätzt Du die Wahrscheinlichkeit ein, in einem englischen Forum eine Antwort auf eine in deutsch gestellte Frage zu erhalten (eigentlich vorgesehen dafür ist http://www.excelforum.com/non-english-excel/ )? Ich würde sie für eher gering halten.

Über den verwendeten Typ der äußeren Klammern war ich mir nicht klar, ich habe im Code die geschweiften Klammern verwendet, die ggf. ersetzt werden müssen:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Ciao,
Holger

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi pin lui




> ...... Ich bekomme das Wirrwar mit den " nicht hin......



Mit dieser Verwirrung hab ich immer und wieder gekämpft. Zu letzte habe ich versuchte zu erklären, aber leide bis jetzt nur in English. Falls sie etwa English kann und Interesse haben , evtl. es sich hier hier löhnen vorbei zu Schaueren, 
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-q...ml#post4283381
http://www.excelfox.com/forum/f2/spe....html#post9517
_ … aber noch bleibt dieses „„Quotes“ in VBA“ etwas von eine rätsel, finde ich. 
_ .. man kann zu erste Anfang mit die Formular so wie man es in ein Zelle schreibt ..

="{ ""Hersteller"":"""&I27& """ , ""Typ"":""" &I11&""" }"




_ .. dann seiht man sofort die Ähnlichkeit zum die Vorschlag von Holger

_ .. Und weiter , noch eine Version, damit man wirklisch verwirrt wurde, gemacht nach die Regals in die oberer Threads…




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Die oberer seiht ja etwas kompliziert, hat aber Vorteil, zB. Um etwas schneller als Schleifen für mehrere Zelle Bereichen..  Zb.  
_ Mit diese Eingangs Bereichen:

Using Excel 2007
*-*
*I*

*11*
_I11

*12*
_I12

*13*
_I13


*EvaluateQuotes*



Using Excel 2007
*-*
*I*

*27*
_I27

*28*
_I28

*29*
_I29


*EvaluateQuotes*



_  und damit diesen Code Verwendung:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


_ .. Dann bekommt man Dies Ergebnisse:

Using Excel 2007
*-*
*N*

*14*
{ "Hersteller":"_I11" , "Typ":"_I27" }

*15*
{ "Hersteller":"_I12" , "Typ":"_I28" }

*16*
{ "Hersteller":"_I13" , "Typ":"_I29" }


*EvaluateQuotes*



_ …………………..

Alan

----------

